# quando serve...google maps è inutile!!



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

TEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, forse ho trovato chi vende l'equilibria!!!
Il forum che mi hai consigliato dice che la vende acqua e sapone!! 
C'è sia qui che a Napoli. A Napoli so dov'è un punto vendita.
Qui ho chiamato il numero, ma la signorina non mi ha fatto capire nulla! :rotfl:
Mi ha detto tanti di quei nomi che mi ha confusa...però ho inquadrato la zona, appena ho l'auto ci faccio un giro e cerco di scovarla! :carneval:

Nel frattempo oggi secondo giro con la pappetta alla soia e domani compro gli ingredienti per la fare la ciambella al cioccolato in testa! :carneval:


Che figata questo ecobio! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

Ok bene...e se ti capita di andare in un super mercato compra i semi di lino da tisana, nel reparto tisane appunto (non comprarli in erboristeria che costano il triplo)

Così poi ti dico come fare IL VERO SIERO RISTRUTTURANTE AI SEMI DI LINO CHE FA BOCCOLI STUPENDI  a costo zero e ristruttura sul serio.






Eliade...ormai niente sarà più come prima per te!!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

LE VOGLIO SAPERE PURE IO STE COSEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

io acqua e sapone ce l'ho abbastanza vicino a casa ma non ci vado quasi mai... cos'è questa storia della equilibra?


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4550 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok bene...e se ti capita di andare in un super mercato compra i semi di lino da tisana, nel reparto tisane appunto (non comprarli in erboristeria che costano il triplo)
> 
> Così poi ti dico come fare IL VERO SIERO RISTRUTTURANTE AI SEMI DI LINO CHE FA BOCCOLI STUPENDI  a costo zero e ristruttura sul serio.
> 
> ...


Allora tebe, cerchiamo di specificare una cosa: qui vivo sperduta da dio e dall'ecobio!:rotfl:

io 'sti semi di lino per tisana non li ho mai visti nei supermercati! 
Ma che cavolo di supermercati avete li?
Qui nel reparto tisane/the/camomille...ci sono solo quelle confezionate (tipo pompadur, infree, bonomelli, l'angelica, lipton, twings, ecc)! Eppure do sempre uno sguardo a queste cose, perché mi piacciono molto tisane, infusi e the...


Sisi tebe, niente più come prima!!!! Ecobio a gogò! Sono pronta, ti seguirò ovunque (ma rimango fedele  )


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4551 ha detto:
			
		

> LE VOGLIO SAPERE PURE IO STE COSEEEEEEEEEEE


Eccallà...ma tu non hai i capelli ricci! O si?

Questo è il forum dove puoi leggere i consiglio sui prodotti, e vedere quali sono quelli meno sintetici o completamente naturali http://lola.mondoweb.net/


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4552 ha detto:
			
		

> io acqua e sapone ce l'ho abbastanza vicino a casa ma non ci vado quasi mai... cos'è questa storia della equilibra?


Ciao sbri. Per trovare questo gel http://www.equilibra.it/pagine/CosmeticaDett.aspx?SysCdaCategoria=ALOE&SysPk=CAG
Serve per i capelli e secondo me anche come gel post delipazione!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

io li ho leggermente mossi


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4556 ha detto:
			
		

> io li ho leggermente mossi


 Allora benvenuta tra le adepte di tebe-sensei sull'eco bio! 


io nel frattempo mi sono sbarazzata di alcune cose che mi hanno fatto rabbrividire!
Non avrei mai pensato che alcuni prodotti, spaccati per semi naturali, potessero essere completamente sintetici e fatti di silicone!


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4557 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora benvenuta tra le adepte di tebe-sensei sull'eco bio!
> 
> 
> io nel frattempo mi sono sbarazzata di alcune cose che mi hanno fatto rabbrividire!
> Non avrei mai pensato che alcuni prodotti, spaccati per semi naturali, potessero essere completamente sintetici e fatti di silicone!


Infatti...ti si è aperto un mondo con lola eh???


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4552 ha detto:
			
		

> io acqua e sapone ce l'ho abbastanza vicino a casa ma non ci vado quasi mai... cos'è questa storia della equilibra?


hanno un buon gel d'aloe e un ottimo burro di karitè, entrambi indispensabili per i ricci e la pelle.

tebe sensei eco bio


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4553 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora tebe, cerchiamo di specificare una cosa: qui vivo sperduta da dio e dall'ecobio!:rotfl:
> 
> io 'sti semi di lino per tisana non li ho mai visti nei supermercati!
> Ma che cavolo di supermercati avete li?
> ...


va bene...minkia...se non li trovi allora vai in erboristeria ma non compararne più di 5 euro perchè già solo con quello avrai ristrutturante a vita.
Quando sei pronta ti mollo la ricetta classica e quella Tebana.

Pensa Eliade....sei solo all'inzio del tuo risveglio! ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

Ma se apriamo un topic nel forum libero  giusto per scambiarci info? Siamo in parecchie qui con i capelli a nido!!!:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4558 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti...ti si è aperto un mondo con lola eh???


 Si, decisamente! Non me lo sarei mai aspettato da certi prodotti...fortuna che qualcosa che ho in casa va bene! :condom:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4560 ha detto:
			
		

> va bene...minkia...se non li trovi allora vai in erboristeria ma non compararne più di 5 euro perchè già solo con quello avrai ristrutturante a vita.
> Quando sei pronta ti mollo la ricetta classica e quella Tebana.
> 
> Pensa Eliade....sei solo all'inzio del tuo risveglio! ahahahahah


Il mio risveglio fa quasi paura...come quando dici che manager è un alfa romeo! :rotfl:

Sarei davvero curiosa di vedere i vostri supermercati, e che cazzo...sembra che qui non ci sia un tubo di quella roba!


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4561 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma se apriamo un topic nel forum libero  giusto per scambiarci info? Siamo in parecchie qui con i capelli a nido!!!:carneval:


Lo faccio appena possibile! :smile:


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

E beccati Carlita...un altra guru.

Questa crema corpo me la faccio sempre ed è...

mega.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJv_JwbIZNY


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4565 ha detto:
			
		

> E beccati Carlita...un altra guru.
> 
> Questa crema corpo me la faccio sempre ed è...
> 
> ...


Ma...ma...è napoletana??

Comunque è fantastica, però non la posso fare, non ho la frusta elettrica. Ho uno sbattitore elettrico, quello con due fruste, ma è troppo grande per quantità così piccole! XD

E poi devo prima imparare ad acquistare su quei siti, mi sono segnata il suo canale youtube però!


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4577 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma...ma...è napoletana??
> 
> Comunque è fantastica, però non la posso fare, non ho la frusta elettrica. Ho uno sbattitore elettrico, quello con due fruste, ma è troppo grande per quantità così piccole! XD
> 
> E poi devo prima imparare ad acquistare su quei siti, mi sono segnata il suo canale youtube però!


Si,k è napoletana ed è anche molto attiva con gli ordini collettivi bio e sempre molto disponibile. 
Comunque....sai io come monto i burri? Con il minicoso per fare il cappuccino...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4581 ha detto:
			
		

> Si,k è napoletana ed è anche molto attiva con gli ordini collettivi bio e sempre molto disponibile.
> Comunque....sai io come monto i burri? Con il minicoso per fare il cappuccino...:rotfl:


questo????






Se si sei un genio!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4581 ha detto:
			
		

> Si,k è napoletana


Comunque...spuntiamo come funghi noi napoletani! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4583 ha detto:
			
		

> questo????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. Questo. Comprato dai cinesi. 3 euro.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Stasera provo a fare i cerottini per i punti neri come quelli che si comprano. Ho beccato due ricette e...stasera provo! Se funzionano posto la ricetta. O la posto adesso e facciamo una prova collettiva? Che ne dici?


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4586 ha detto:
			
		

> Stasera provo a fare i cerottini per i punti neri come quelli che si comprano. Ho beccato due ricette e...stasera provo! Se funzionano posto la ricetta. O la posto adesso e facciamo una prova collettiva? Che ne dici?


Allora apri una 3d serio nel privè (cosi non ci disturbano i troll).

Prova collettiva si può fare, se ho gli ingredienti!

PS Il miele oggi il conad lo vendeva a prezzi stellari...manco un bene di lusso...


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4585 ha detto:
			
		

> no. Questo. Comprato dai cinesi. 3 euro.


:rotfl:
Lo avevano una volta...ma poi lo abbiamo buttato perché non funzionava...a saperlo! :rotfl:
devo trovare anche questo, con calma che trovo tutto!


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4587 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora apri una 3d serio nel privè (cosi non ci disturbano i troll).
> 
> Prova collettiva si può fare, se ho gli ingredienti!
> 
> PS Il miele oggi il conad lo vendeva a prezzi stellari...manco un bene di lusso...


ma compralo in un discount il miele!!!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4589 ha detto:
			
		

> ma compralo in un discount il miele!!!!


E son chiudi di domenica qua! Solo il conad e il carrefour sono aperti mezza giornata!
Tebe qua so fracomodi...:carneval:

Intando ho preso la panna da cucina (scrubs corpo) e lo yogut intero bianco!


----------

